# Vet doesn't like blue buffalo



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

We had our first vet appointment yesterday for his check up. She asked what do we feed him so we told her we feed him pro plan which is what the breeder use and about to switch to blue buffalo. She said she is not a fan of blue buffalo and heard bad review on it. I asked her what's wrong with blue buffalo she gave me political answer not really telling me why. Then she suggested something like iams or eukanuba. I asked her how about taste of the wild she said she had nothing good or bad to say about it. 

I'm confused now. After the research I thought these are the two good dog food. She also said she's not a fan of raw diet either. 

What should I do??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do your own research and make your own decision.

There was a big recall with BB a few years ago where they got excessive dangerous levels of vitamin D added, but that could happen with any dog food.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Most vets aren't really that expert on nutrition. They have limited exposure to it in vet school, usually an overview given by Science Diet or Iams. I would do your own research and draw your own conclusions. Raw diet is not always favored by vets more from the contamination aspect (more dangerous really to humans than animals as their gi tract processes food much more quickly than ours). I've used BB for years and plan to use it in the future after my <future> pup is grown. I also plan to do at least one meal of raw a week. 'shrug'


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I feed Blue Buffalo and I love it. my boy loves it, he looks great. Oh, and his poops are really small. Lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The only thing I don't like about BB and the reason I won't buy it is because they won't tell who makes it for them and where it is manufactured. [other than it is made in the US and they don't use meat from China ]


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

vets get one semester of nutrition and any more is optional....science diet gives tons of money to vet school classes for awards, scholarships, class functions....and pushes special diets through vet clinic sales....but for normal dogs???? 

BB is fine - so is Earthborn, Fromm, Orijen and many many others!

Lee


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Other people on this forum have said BB will not divulge calcium content and other things on their food. I would never use any product made by Blue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> *vets get one semester of nutrition* and any more is optional....


That is exactly what a very good vet in my area, who does consulting for Cornell, told me. Most vets have only a very basic understanding of nutrition and I bet most do not even remember what they learned.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My vet adviced against BB as well because he has seen 
several dogs lately with digestive issues who are on this diet. He advised Purina PP.
You have to make your own decisions and see what works for your dogs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I work as a vet tech and have found that I know more about nutrition than most of the doctors do. They don't take an extensive course on nutrition, so its up to you as the client and pet owner to make the best diet choices for your dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> That is exactly what a very good vet in my area, who does consulting for Cornell, told me. Most vets have only a very basic understanding of nutrition and I bet most do not even remember what they learned.



Oh -and that ONE semester class covers dogs, cats, horses, cows, pigs, avians - so for normal nutrition it is very very basic...I think most dog owners who are concerned know more about feeding than vets....now where they will have more knowledge is with neonatal or illness that diet affects I think...kidney disease, cats that block...feeding cattle/pigs for optimum weight gain, etc...but even then, there are people who get degrees in nutrition who work for feed companies and meat producers - friends son in law has PhD in Nutrition and works in pork industry....was going to go to vet school, needed additional credentials and ended up staying in Nutrition...less $$ for school, more $$$ when he got out too!

Lee


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I personally love BB. I also like my vets' stance on nutrition; as long as the dog looks healthy and happy, she could care less about the type of food you feed your dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Oh -and that ONE semester class covers dogs, cats, horses, cows, pigs, avians - so for normal nutrition it is very very basic...I think most dog owners who are concerned know more about feeding than vets....now where they will have more knowledge is with neonatal or illness that diet affects I think...kidney disease, cats that block...feeding cattle/pigs for optimum weight gain, etc...but even then, there are people who get degrees in nutrition who work for feed companies and meat producers - friends son in law has PhD in Nutrition and works in pork industry....was going to go to vet school, needed additional credentials and ended up staying in Nutrition...less $$ for school, more $$$ when he got out too!
> 
> Lee


:thumbup:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We started with BB...switched to Royal Canin on the advice of our vet and when RC changed formulas, product size and price with NO WARNING, we punted them and went back to BB.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with *jocoyn*, if a dog food manufacture won't release where or who makes their food I would never touch it. Honest Kitchen refuses to release that information and the next thing we see is recalls. B.B. has had more than their fair share of recalls. Iams, Science D., Eukeuba and R.C are just flat out terrible dog foods. All 4 help vets through college and that's why your vet might push that product, how do I know that?? I took a 3 day road trip over to WSU's vet school and did a little research. It really is sad how little education vets get in dog food nutrition. Most vet tech's have a better grip on dog food nutrition then their boss's. I know mine sure does. Review sites are great, check out 3 or 4 and if you see a food getting high marks from all of them then, no doubt, it is a good dog food. I'll be the first to admit that they could over rate or underrate different brands. Now to educate yourself in dog food, one site stands on the top and it is dogfoodproject. Lots of great reading, articles are in blue on the left side. Now I don't agree with her 100% of the time, but she is correct most of the time.

The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was going to switch foods, blue buffalo was on my list, the grain free. I never mentioned that it was blue buffalo, but I did mention grain free. My vet asked if my dogs were having any issues with regular food, I said no, then he said that he wouldn't recommend switching, especially for no reason.


----------



## BonnieB. (Feb 13, 2013)

I switched to dry food that doesn't have corn, soy or wheat in it a long time ago and found immediate results. Mostly no more scratching! An excellent one is Precise which is made in the USA and manufactured in their own plant in TX. I also found great results with Costco's brand and Simply Nourish from Petsmart which are cost effective grain-free foods. The problem is that alot of these companies have their foods processed in the same facility, so that when one company has a recall from tainted foods, others processed in the same plant are alao ccontaminated and recalled too. Precise has never had a recall.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Relationship between Scratching and Dog Food?*

Hmmm, we recently switched puppy chows because we couldn't find our normal brand in the store and about the same time we noticed the 4 mo. puppy began scratching like there were fleas or chiggers on him.

No fleas as we use one of the products like Revolution. No chiggers as we recently treated the lawn.

So, may I ask if there is a well-known and well-documented relationship between scratching and dog food?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Definitely IF the dog is allergic to the food. 

I think food allergies normally have the dog chewing on feet and itchy yeasty ears while flea allergies have them chewing on base of tail and then there are environmental allergies...also just dry skin.

I have never had a dog have issues with chiggers ....... and treating a dog already on a preventive product could be dangerous.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

After reading all the response, I think I'm going to stick with blue buffalo. It's all about trying things out anyway. If he doesn't like it then its a 'moo' point lol

This morning I still feed him full pro plan meal though. And this is the first time ever that he didn't finish his food right away. I gave him about 3/4 cup just like every other morning. Is there something wrong?


----------

